# Lapo Elkann simula sequestro, arrestato a New York



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2016)

da repubblica.it 

LAPO ELKANN SIMULA SEQUESTRO, ARRESTATO A NEW YOR

*NEW YORK* - Lapo Elkann sarebbe di nuovo nei guai. Alcuni mezzi di informazione Usa hanno riferito che è stato arrestato e poi rilasciato dalla polizia di New York per aver simulato un sequestro allo scopo di ottenere dalla famiglia 10mila dollari dopo aver speso tutto il contante insieme a una escort con cui avrebbe fatto due giorni di festini a Manhattan, consumando alcol e droga. Secondo tre giornali americani, il 25 gennaio il nipote di Gianni Agnelli dovrà comparire davanti a una corte per la formalizzazione dell'accusa di falsa denuncia. Fonti vicine a Elkann, interpellate dall'Ansa, hanno dichiarato "di non avere nulla da commentare o da aggiungere alla notizia circolata".

_New York Daily News_, _Daily Beast_ e _Hollywood reporter_ sostengono di aver avuto le informazioni relative al caso dalla polizia. Stando alla loro ricostruzione, Lapo sarebbe arrivato a New York giovedì per la festa del Ringraziamento e avrebbe contattato una escort (transgender, secondo il _New York Daily News_) con la quale avrebbe trascorso due giorni di eccessi tra alcol e droga (marijuana e cocaina).

Sempre secondo i media Usa, finiti i soldi, la escort avrebbe pagato per altra droga ed Elkann avrebbe promesso di restituire il denaro, quindi avrebbe escogitato il piano del falso sequestro, raccontando ai propri familiari di essere trattenuto contro la sua volontà da una donna che gli avrebbe fatto del male se non gli avessero fatto pervenire 10mila dollari.

Un rappresentante della famiglia - proseguono i tre giornali - si sarebbe rivolto alla polizia, che avrebbe organizzato la finta consegna del denaro bloccando la coppia. Gli investigatori avrebbero accertato che l'idea era stata di Elkann: caso chiuso per la escort, ma non per il 39enne imprenditore della moda, al quale sarebbe stata consegnata una citazione a comparire in tribunale.

Lapo Elkann
fu protagonista di uno scandalo già nel 2005, quando fu salvato in extremis da un'overdose di droga in un appartamento di Torino dopo una notte brava in compagnia di una transessuale.


Elkann è una certezza come Corona ...


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2016)

*...*

Ho sentito stamani al TG

Secondo me è un grande


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho sentito stamani al TG
> 
> Secondo me è un grande


Secondo me è scemo


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho sentito stamani al TG
> 
> Secondo me è un grande


coglione, aggiungerei


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2016)

*...*

Lo aggiungo anche io, scemo e coglione..

Ma non ci posso far nulla, i tipi cosi che si ficcano nei casini, con quella loro disinvolta ingenuità a posteriori, mi stanno troppo simpatici.

Lo adoro

E poi è juventino


----------



## kikko64 (29 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho sentito stamani al TG
> 
> Secondo me è un grande


Secondo me l'unica cosa grande di questo individuo (che è lo stereotipo del vuoto cosmico) è ... la fortuna (ovvero il "culo", che dir si voglia) ... di essere un "rampollo" della famiglia Agnelli.

Diciamo anche che i parenti (tutti, a cominciare dal fratello) sono disposti a tollerare qualsiasi cazzata faccia il "ragazzo", purché se ne stia ben lontano dagli affari di famiglia (quelli "veri").


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2016)

Ha fatto di nuovo Fiesta con una Escort, invece di mettere un Punto a capo alla sua Marea di guai... non si rende conto che è in Palio la sua salute :singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo aggiungo anche io, scemo e coglione..
> 
> Ma non ci posso far nulla, i tipi cosi che si ficcano nei casini, con quella loro disinvolta ingenuità a posteriori, mi stanno troppo simpatici.
> 
> ...


.
Ecco peggio mi sento


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2016)

*...*



kikko64 ha detto:


> Secondo me l'unica cosa grande di questo individuo (che è lo stereotipo del vuoto cosmico) è ... la fortuna (ovvero il "culo", che dir si voglia) ... di essere un "rampollo" della famiglia Agnelli.
> 
> Diciamo anche che i parenti (tutti, a cominciare dal fratello) sono disposti a tollerare qualsiasi cazzata faccia il "ragazzo", purché se ne stia ben lontano dagli affari di famiglia (quelli "veri").


Ma di sicuro se era figlio di operai, usciva tutto diverso, chi lo sa

Vuoi mettere se invece, partendo dalla sua posizione fortunata, usciva un Piersilvio Berlusconi, tutto precisino ammodino, con la moglie bellina e pettinata bene, la figlia, il cane e il gatto, e un bel quadretto di famiglia Barilla??

Du' palle....


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma di sicuro se era figlio di operai, usciva tutto diverso, chi lo sa
> 
> Vuoi mettere se invece, partendo dalla sua posizione fortunata, usciva un Piersilvio Berlusconi, tutto precisino ammodino, con la moglie bellina e pettinata bene, la figlia, il cane e il gatto, e un bel quadretto di famiglia Barilla??
> 
> Du' palle....


.
O magari è semplicemente più furbo di Lapo


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ha fatto di nuovo Fiesta con una Escort, invece di mettere un Punto a capo alla sua Marea di guai... non si rende conto che è in Palio la sua salute :singleeye:


Ciao Nob !!!!!  

vabbe ma Lapo ha messo in Palio il cervello già da tempo  in questi casi il resto vien da se


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo aggiungo anche io, scemo e coglione..
> 
> Ma non ci posso far nulla, i tipi cosi che si ficcano nei casini, con quella loro disinvolta ingenuità a posteriori, mi stanno troppo simpatici.
> 
> ...


Da quando essere juventino è una nota di merito


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> O magari è semplicemente più furbo di Lapo


Ma la sua coglionaggine è il suo bello....

La rottura dello stereotipo del rampollo Bellino e ammodino

Lapo è umanissimo nella sua coglionaggine e nelle sue pecche

Nei suoi congiuntivi 

Con Lapo bevi una birra in un barino di briai e ti.ubriachi tu con lui e lui con te, e siamo UGUALI nella nostra umanità.

Per me è meraviglioso


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao Nob !!!!!
> 
> vabbe ma Lapo ha messo in Palio il cervello già da tempo  in questi casi il resto vien da se


Ciao Fiammetta  ma ti rendi conto, questo chiede 10.000 dollari come riscatto di se stesso... vabbè che c'è la crisi, ma alla faccia dell'autostima...  :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ciao Fiammetta  ma ti rendi conto, questo chiede 10.000 dollari come riscatto di se stesso... vabbè che c'è la crisi, ma alla faccia dell'autostima...  :rotfl:


:rotfl:Si vede che aveva finito le dosi e gli spiccioli per comprarle .... Io gli darei lavori per un mese in qualche miniera  
in effetti sputtanarsi per 10.000 dollari ... Boh non ci sono più i truffatori di una volta :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:Si vede che aveva finito le dosi e gli spiccioli per comprarle .... Io gli darei lavori per un mese in qualche miniera
> in effetti sputtanarsi per 10.000 dollari ... Boh non ci sono più i truffatori di una volta :rotfl:


ma dico, uno come lui prima di infrattarsi... almeno una cazzo di american express platinum non te la porti dietro?  Non è che hai il vizio della briscola all'osteria, coca e trans costano un ciccinino :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma dico, uno come lui prima di infrattarsi... almeno una cazzo di american express platinum non te la porti dietro?  Non è che hai il vizio della briscola all'osteria, coca e trans costano un ciccinino :singleeye:


A) l'avrà persa durante l'ultimo shopping al black friday  

B) l'avra' usata per fare le piste di coca ed ora è infilata tra i cuscini del divano 

C) l'avrà infilata in qualche pertugio del trans e non sa come toglierla 

quale accendo ?!?!?! 


Comunque la tua firma calza a pennello in questo caso :risata:


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2016)

Troppa droga brucia il cervello.
Se sei uno di famiglia "normale", finisci in comunità e ti mettono ad allevare maiali e a vendere affettati nei negozi e la gente ti schifa.
Se sei Lapo, divieni pure un personaggio.
Adesso la famiglia si darà da fare per disintossicarlo ancora.
Spero.
http://www.corriere.it/Primo_Piano/Cronache/2005/10_Ottobre/18/clinica.shtml


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma la sua coglionaggine è il suo bello....
> 
> *La rottura dello stereotipo del rampollo Bellino e ammodino*
> 
> ...



E' il solito figlio di papà pippaiolo, altro stereotipo.


----------



## ilnikko (29 Novembre 2016)

No cioè....rapire un Agnelli e chiedere 10.000 € . Non so se si puo' essere  piu' deficienti. E' proprio vero che se sei povero sei "coglione" se sei ricco sei "estemporaneo".


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma la sua coglionaggine è il suo bello....
> 
> La rottura dello stereotipo del rampollo Bellino e ammodino
> 
> ...


Vabbe ma quel Figlio di papa' fa parte della letterartura  più che della realtà 
fortuna che dinanzi alla corte dovrà parlare in inglese ed eviterà i congiuntivi


----------



## Homer (29 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A) l'avrà persa durante l'ultimo shopping al black friday
> 
> B) l'avra' usata per fare le piste di coca ed ora è infilata tra i cuscini del divano
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbe ma quel Figlio di papa' fa parte della letterartura  più che della realtà
> fortuna che dinanzi alla corte dovrà parlare in inglese ed eviterà i congiuntivi


Ahah!!!  vero!!

Ma è troppo forte, dai.... È scanzonato

Non ci farei mai una SNC assieme, ma un week end a sciare sarebbe troppo bello!!!


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A) l'avrà persa durante l'ultimo shopping al black friday
> 
> B) l'avra' usata per fare le piste di coca ed ora è infilata tra i cuscini del divano
> 
> ...


Vero:carneval: direi B e C... spero in quell'ordine :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Vero:carneval: direi B e C... spero in quell'ordine :singleeye:


:rotfl:non ne sarei così certa


----------



## patroclo (29 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ahah!!!  vero!!
> 
> Ma è troppo forte, dai.... È scanzonato
> 
> Non ci farei mai una SNC assieme, ma un week end a sciare sarebbe troppo bello!!!


....diciamo che per un po' sarebbe meglio evitare l'argomento "neve" ....almeno con lui :mexican:


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:non ne sarei così certa


comunque non c'è verso... i gobbi juventini simulano sempre :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2016)

*...*



ermik ha detto:


> ....diciamo che per un po' sarebbe meglio evitare l'argomento "neve" ....almeno con lui :mexican:


Ah sicuramente!! 

Ma mi sa che di "argomenti" da evitare x lui ce ne sarebbero un bel po...

È un tossicodipendente, c'è poco da fare. E sono totalmente cazzi suoi

Ma mi sta simpatico nel suo modo di porsi ridicolo e scanzonato, non ci posso fare nulla


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> comunque non c'è verso... i gobbi juventini simulano sempre :carneval:


Sarà nel DNA ? :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah sicuramente!!
> 
> Ma mi sa che di "argomenti" da evitare x lui ce ne sarebbero un bel po...
> 
> ...


Noi ti vogliamo bene lo stesso, sappilo


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Noi ti vogliamo bene lo stesso, sappilo


Questo è importante!
Ed è ricambiatissimo


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sarà nel DNA ? :rotfl:


mi sa di si... li disegnano così :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Noi ti vogliamo bene lo stesso, sappilo


.
Aspettiamo di vedere come si comporta il 2 prima di sbilanciarci


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo è importante!
> Ed è ricambiatissimo


:inlove:



Nobody ha detto:


> mi sa di si... li disegnano così :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:


farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Aspettiamo di vedere come si comporta il 2 prima di sbilanciarci


Mi fido di [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] e comunque voglio un rapportino sul mio tavolo da te e dalla [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION], @divi e [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ( se ho dimenticato qualche altra signora, mi scuserà )


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


.
Avrai aggiornamenti in tempo reale


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Avrai aggiornamenti in tempo reale


Ah già !!!!! Perfect


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Avrai aggiornamenti in tempo reale


[video=youtube;V_chxI02gOk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_chxI02gOk[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> [video=youtube;V_chxI02gOk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_chxI02gOk[/video]


:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:

comunque sappi che noi donne siamo tremende
Per cui se sei affascinante verrai dipinto come uno sgorbietto
Se sei simpatico come uno noioso
Gli uomini faranno altrettanto per gelosia (ricordo che balene e ippopotami sono già stati utilizzati quindi utilizzarne altri grazie) per liberarsi dalla concorrenza
Insomma tranquillo che ne esci malissimo


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ahah!!!  vero!!
> 
> Ma è troppo forte, dai.... È scanzonato
> 
> Non ci farei mai una SNC assieme, ma un week end a sciare sarebbe troppo bello!!!


Comunque meglio una bella figa. Anche senza sciare.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2016)

*..*



farfalla ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:
> 
> comunque sappi che noi donne siamo tremende
> Per cui se sei affascinante verrai dipinto come uno sgorbietto
> ...


Perché mi carichi di ulteriore tensione?? Lo sai che sono già agitato di mio x questa storia..
Poi siamo in diversi maschi, eh..?.. Fior di maschi

E comunque mi ha appena mandato un fax trenitalia che non accettano animali non accompagnati a bordo, per cui 99 su 100 non potrò esser presente

Passate una bella serata


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Perché mi carichi di ulteriore tensione?? Lo sai che sono già agitato di mio x questa storia..
> Poi siamo in diversi maschi, eh..?.. Fior di maschi
> 
> E comunque mi ha appena mandato un fax trenitalia che non accettano animali non accompagnati a bordo, per cui 99 su 100 non potrò esser presente
> ...


.
Il divertimento è appunto caricarti di tensione
Vuoi che continuo?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Il divertimento è appunto caricarti di tensione
> Vuoi che continuo?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Donna crudele!

Chiederò asilo politico nella altro forum

Sono certo che sarò accolto con grande affetto


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Donna crudele!
> 
> Chiederò asilo politico nella altro forum
> 
> Sono certo che sarò accolto con grande affetto


sicuramente
Ti adorano quasi quanto adorano me


----------



## ologramma (29 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Avrai aggiornamenti in tempo reale


.
qualcosina anche io  posso averla ?
Sai la curiosità corrode l'animo


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2016)

*...*



ologramma ha detto:


> .
> qualcosina anche io  posso averla ?
> Sai la curiosità corrode l'animo


Ti aggiornò io Olo!!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma la sua coglionaggine è il suo bello....
> 
> La rottura dello stereotipo del rampollo Bellino e ammodino
> 
> ...


Sarà uguale a TE.


----------



## ologramma (29 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti aggiornò io Olo!!


-
va bene aspetto fiducioso , almeno soddisferò la mia curiosità


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarà uguale a TE.


.
Vi sedete vicini il 2?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2016)

A me fa pena.
Ma davvero. 
Quello che fa di ogni essere umano una persona equilibrata è un insieme di fattori complesso. Io non credo che essere ricchi garantisca nulla. Anche quando vuole apparire allegro io vedo uno sguardo più che triste, disperato.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Vi sedete vicini il 2?


speriamo di si :mexican: 

anche se mi ha detto che prima di cena mi deve notificare un paio di cose in privato

:kick:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> speriamo di si :mexican:
> 
> anche se mi ha detto che prima di cena mi deve notificare un paio di cose in privato
> 
> :kick:


.
Stai preoccupato allora


----------



## Skorpio (29 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> A me fa pena.
> Ma davvero.
> Quello che fa di ogni essere umano una persona equilibrata è un insieme di fattori complesso. Io non credo che essere ricchi garantisca nulla. *Anche quando vuole apparire allegro io vedo uno sguardo più che triste, disperato*.


Probabilmente è così.. ma secondo me anche questo è parte del suo bello


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me è scemo


Quando lo beccarono in overdose con il travone anni fa a Torino stava con Martina Stella. Martina Stellla. Se ci penso vado ai pazzi. Martina se mi leggi contattami e calpestami col tacco 12.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quando lo beccarono in overdose con il travone anni fa a Torino stava con Martina Stella. Martina Stellla. Se ci penso vado ai pazzi. Martina se mi leggi contattami e calpestami col tacco 12.


Eh me lo ricordo bene e lei devo dire fu apprezzabile perché tenne botta per un po' per quanto lo schock :singleeye: anche perché stavano già da qualche anno insieme, erano una delle coppie più gettonate con il fatto che lui faceva parte della casa agnelli e lei era all'epoca una giovane attrice già discretamente conosciuta ...che botta


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quando lo beccarono in overdose con il travone anni fa a Torino stava con Martina Stella. Martina Stellla. Se ci penso vado ai pazzi. Martina se mi leggi contattami e calpestami col tacco 12.


:rotfl:
E la trans l'hai vista?


----------



## MariLea (29 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me fa pena.
> Ma davvero.
> Quello che fa di ogni essere umano una persona equilibrata è un insieme di fattori complesso. Io non credo che essere ricchi garantisca nulla. Anche quando vuole apparire allegro io vedo uno sguardo più che triste, disperato.


A me fa tenerezza, 
un ragazzo che non conosce affetto.
Sono più ricca io che ho avuto un'infanzia talmente piena di affetto che ho fatto il pieno per una vita intera ed ora quello che arriva è solo valore aggiunto, ma niente di indispensabile.


----------



## MariLea (29 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> E la trans l'hai vista?


Fossi uomo, una trans almeno la proverei...
son sicura che sarebbe una vera esperienza completa.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Mari Lea ha detto:


> Fossi uomo, una trans almeno la proverei...
> son sicura che sarebbe una vera esperienza completa.


Un mio carissimo amico ne era estremamente attratto, e li frequentava spesso.
Noi gruppo ristretto di amici eravamo allibiti, a volte con lui se ne parlava ad ore.

Un giorni mi disse che voleva farmene conoscere una, a lei aveva molto parlato di me.  

Io accettai, ricordo che ero un po impacciato in verità.

Ovviamente conoscenza normale, chiacchiera e caffè

Andammo a casa sua a Montecatini, nel pomeriggio, dove a detta sua aveva appuntamento x andarla a trovare, assieme a me

Non era in casa

Mi disse che comunque sono persone un po eccentriche, e se gli era venuto in mente di comprare una borsa o cose cosi, comunque usciva e non si faceva problemi anche se aveva un appuntamento

Non mi ha mai più riproposto la cosa


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un mio carissimo amico ne era estremamente attratto, e li frequentava spesso.
> Noi gruppo ristretto di amici eravamo allibiti, a volte con lui se ne parlava ad ore.
> 
> Un giorni mi disse che voleva farmene conoscere una, a lei aveva molto parlato di me.
> ...


Quanto mi irritano le generalizzazioni.
Ma gli uomini sono così devono poter inserire tutto in schemi che danno loro l'illusione di controllare la realtà.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Quanto mi irritano le generalizzazioni.
> Ma gli uomini sono così devono poter inserire tutto in schemi che danno loro l'illusione di controllare la realtà.


Ma si, è vero

Ma credo che mi disse cosi solo x giustificarla che non c'era..

Per il resto non saprei, non conosco nulla di quel mondo


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> A me fa tenerezza,
> un ragazzo che non conosce affetto.
> Sono più ricca io che ho avuto un'infanzia talmente piena di affetto che ho fatto il pieno per una vita intera ed ora quello che arriva è solo valore aggiunto, ma niente di indispensabile.





Mari Lea ha detto:


> Fossi uomo, una trans almeno la proverei...
> son sicura che sarebbe una vera esperienza completa.


Ieri leggevo persone che lo hanno frequentato per lavoro e lo hanno conosciuto come un ragazzo molto educato, gentile, timido e disponibile senza alcuna spocchia.
Forse la frequentazione delle trans corrisponde più a una ricerca di sé che di sesso. 
Dici bene che la mancanza di affetto e di riconoscimento nell'infanzia lascia segni per sempre.


----------



## MariLea (30 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un mio carissimo amico ne era estremamente attratto, e li frequentava spesso.
> Noi gruppo ristretto di amici eravamo allibiti, a volte con lui se ne parlava ad ore.
> 
> Un giorni mi disse che voleva farmene conoscere una, a lei aveva molto parlato di me.
> ...


Apprezzo la disinvoltura del tuo amico che non si lascia condizionare da preconcetti ancora molto radicati nella società...
Un po' eccentriche sì, ma è un pregio poiché richiede creatività... un po' come nell'arte. 
Alcune sono di una bellezza che le donne se la sognano  e poi credo che possano capire meglio e quindi assecondare i bisogni sessuali di un uomo


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma si, è vero
> 
> Ma credo che mi disse cosi solo x giustificarla che non c'era..
> 
> Per il resto non saprei, non conosco nulla di quel mondo


Ma che c'entra il mondo delle trans?! Sono persone e con una loro individualità.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Mari Lea ha detto:


> Apprezzo la disinvoltura del tuo amico che non si lascia condizionare da preconcetti ancora molto radicati nella società...
> Un po' eccentriche sì, ma è un pregio poiché richiede creatività... un po' come nell'arte.
> Alcune sono di una bellezza che le donne se la sognano  e poi credo che possano capire meglio e quindi assecondare i bisogni sessuali di un uomo


Lui si spinse a tentar di farmene conoscere una perché io non l ho mai giudicato.

Va detto che si trattava comunque di prostitute di strada

Va anche detto che lui era ed è sposato con una ragazza che è l opposto esatto di quel tipo di "donna"

E va ulteriormente detto che almeno una volta è stato ricattato da una di queste ragazze, dovendo abbandonare davanti a 20 persone una cena tra amici, perché aveva avuto una perentoria richiesta di denaro da evadere immediatamente, pena una telefonata a casa sua.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra il mondo delle trans?! Sono persone e con una loro individualità.


Quelle che frequentava lui appartenevano a un mondo preciso, quello della prostituzione da strada, come dicevo sopra


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quelle che frequentava lui appartenevano a un mondo preciso, quello della prostituzione da strada, come dicevo sopra


Ho capito.
Ma anche le bidelle o gli idraulici o i calciatori appartengono a un mondo preciso, ma non sono tutti uguali.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho capito.
> Ma anche le bidelle o gli idraulici o i calciatori appartengono a un mondo preciso, ma non sono tutti uguali.


Sicuramente, riporto solo quel che mi disse lui.... Si vede che aveva impattato situazioni che lo hanno portato a generalizzare un po..


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Apprezzo la disinvoltura del tuo amico che non si lascia condizionare da preconcetti ancora molto radicati nella società...
> Un po' eccentriche sì, ma è un pregio poiché richiede creatività... un po' come nell'arte.
> *Alcune sono di una bellezza che le donne se la sognano*  e poi credo che possano capire meglio e quindi assecondare i bisogni sessuali di un uomo


Ma che c...o stamo a dì ?


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me fa pena.
> Ma davvero.
> Quello che fa di ogni essere umano una persona equilibrata è un insieme di fattori complesso. Io non credo che essere ricchi garantisca nulla. Anche quando vuole apparire allegro* io vedo uno sguardo più che triste*, disperato.


Non credo che gli manchino le capacità per elaborare che rincoglionirsi con droga e Trans non sia un bel vivere.


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma che c...o stamo a dì ?


Ecco.
Finalmente.
:up:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non credo che gli manchino le capacità per elaborare che rincoglionirsi con droga e Trans non sia un bel vivere.


Credo che quei comportamenti, come sempre, siano un'autoprescrizione per uscire da uno stato di depressione o disperazione o vuoto di senso.


----------



## Nobody (30 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho capito.
> Ma anche le bidelle o gli idraulici o i calciatori appartengono a un mondo preciso, ma non sono tutti uguali.


gli idraulici si :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> gli idraulici si :singleeye:


Eh?


----------



## ilnikko (30 Novembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quando lo beccarono in overdose con il travone anni fa a Torino stava con Martina Stella. Martina Stellla. Se ci penso vado ai pazzi. Martina se mi leggi contattami e calpestami col tacco 12.


Ma quanto ti quoto ? eh ? quanto ? dimmi....
Stella quando hai finito con lui vieni daaaa meee....abbracciami e fammi sentire cheee, sono solo mie piccole pauureeee :singleeye:


----------



## MariLea (30 Novembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quando lo beccarono in overdose con il travone anni fa a Torino stava con Martina Stella. Martina Stellla. Se ci penso vado ai pazzi. Martina se mi leggi contattami e calpestami col tacco 12.





ilnikko ha detto:


> Ma quanto ti quoto ? eh ? quanto ? dimmi....
> Stella quando hai finito con lui vieni daaaa meee....abbracciami e fammi sentire cheee, sono solo mie piccole pauureeee :singleeye:


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che quei comportamenti, come sempre, siano un'autoprescrizione per uscire da uno stato di depressione o disperazione o vuoto di senso.


E non potrebbe prescriversi anche un minimo di impegno per uscire dalla cacca?

I problemi che ha lui sono comuni a milioni di persone, è in buona compagnia ma tanti non si sognano nemmeno di fingersi rapiti per estorcere soldi alla famiglia.


----------



## ilnikko (30 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> E non potrebbe prescriversi anche un minimo di impegno per uscire dalla cacca?
> 
> I problemi che ha lui sono comuni a milioni di persone, è in buona compagnia ma tanti non si sognano nemmeno di fingersi rapiti per* estorcere soldi alla famiglia*.


No ma dico....rapire un Agnelli per chiedere 10.000 €... solo lui poteva fare una minchiata del genere. Toh....forse Mr. Bean, al massimo.


----------



## ilnikko (30 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ma quanto ti quoto ? eh ? quanto ? dimmi....
> Stella quando hai finito con lui vieni daaaa meee....abbracciami e fammi sentire cheee, sono solo mie piccole pauureeee :singleeye:


dice che poi m'incazzo, porca puttana....questo sta' con 'sto ben di Dio e va' a trans. Non è scemo. E' proprio fesso. O finocchio. O juventino. E dai cazzo.....


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2016)

*...*



ilnikko ha detto:


> No ma dico....rapire un Agnelli per chiedere 10.000 €... solo lui poteva fare una minchiata del genere. Toh....forse Mr. Bean, al massimo.


Già ...

e che dire dei minchioni degli Agnelli, che han chiamato subito i giornalisti e gli hanno detto:

"Ma lo sapete quel minchione di Lapo che ha combinato? ci ha chiesto 10.000 euro fingendosi trattenuto con la forza..

oh.. diconsi €. 10.000 .. a noi!

scrivete.. scrivete....."


----------



## MariLea (30 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Già ...
> 
> e che dire dei minchioni degli Agnelli, che han chiamato subito i giornalisti e gli hanno detto:
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> dice che poi m'incazzo, porca puttana....questo sta' con 'sto ben di Dio e va' a trans. Non è scemo. E' proprio fesso. O finocchio. O juventino. E dai cazzo.....
> 
> View attachment 12200


L'ultimo sicuro :rotfl:

poro Lapo comincia a star simpatico pure a me


----------



## brenin (30 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Già ...
> 
> e che dire dei minchioni degli Agnelli, che han chiamato subito i giornalisti e gli hanno detto:
> 
> ...


e allora gli Agnelli dovrebbero anche spiegare perchè hanno "liquidato" Lapo con soli 165 milioni di euro ( il Gruppo vale circa 120 miliardi di euro, per cui gli hanno riservato le briciole  ) dopo la nottata di anni fa con il trans che quasi gli costò la vita.... e spieghino della società semplice che costituirono ad hoc.... e mi fermo qui.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)




----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2016)

*...*



brenin ha detto:


> e allora gli Agnelli dovrebbero anche spiegare perchè hanno "liquidato" Lapo con soli 165 milioni di euro ( il Gruppo vale circa 120 miliardi di euro, per cui gli hanno riservato le briciole  ) dopo la nottata di anni fa con il trans che quasi gli costò la vita.... e spieghino della società semplice che costituirono ad hoc.... e mi fermo qui.


Gli Agnelli?...

In questa circostanza non devono spiegare perché è di tutta evidenza che era una situazione fuori dal loro controllo, ed è una cosa fatta x colpire mediaticamente loro e la Fiat (Chrisler .. Non dimentichiamo USA/New York)

La verità è che di Lapo, di lui, della droga, delle puttane, non gli frega un cazzo a nessuno, ivi compresa la nostra moralità nella specifica circostanza

Siamo tutti usati


10.000 euro... Ooh!

Li paga anche la mi zia per coprirmi la faccia davanti al paese x una puttanata di 5° categoria

Ma gli Agnelli NO!

Loro sono RETTI

Meglio smerdati in tutto il mondo... 

Suvvia.....


----------



## brenin (30 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Gli Agnelli?...
> 
> In questa circostanza non devono spiegare perché è di tutta evidenza che era una situazione fuori dal loro controllo, ed è una cosa fatta x colpire mediaticamente loro e la Fiat (Chrisler .. Non dimentichiamo USA/New York)
> 
> ...


Loro non saranno affatto colpiti,perchè Lapo è fuori da tutto. Loro, al contrario,appariranno quelli retti perchè dopo l'overdose lo buttarono subito fuori con poche briciole... ed in quegli ambienti questa parvenza di perbenismo vale più di qualsiasi altra cosa..... e quando scrivo loro, per inciso, parlo di suo fratello..... tanto per evitare ulteriori equivoci....


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Gli Agnelli?...
> 
> In questa circostanza non devono spiegare perché è di tutta evidenza che era una situazione fuori dal loro controllo, ed è una cosa fatta x colpire mediaticamente loro e la Fiat (Chrisler .. Non dimentichiamo USA/New York)
> 
> ...


Non ho capito il senso del discorso.......


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2016)

*...*



brenin ha detto:


> Loro non saranno affatto colpiti,perchè Lapo è fuori da tutto. Loro, al contrario,appariranno quelli retti perchè dopo l'overdose lo buttarono subito fuori con poche briciole... ed in quegli ambienti questa parvenza di perbenismo vale più di qualsiasi altra cosa..... e quando scrivo loro, per inciso, parlo di suo fratello..... tanto per evitare ulteriori equivoci....


Non è cosi Brenin, secondo me

Il cognome Agnelli è un marchio, e come purtroppo accade x tutte le cose, la merda travolge tutto il marchio.

Il messaggio mediatico è questo, non conta il bilancio depositato in qualche buco dove c'è scritto che lui è fuori da questa o da quella attività


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2016)

....Mi spiegate perche tutti i vecchi Agnelli hanno sposato nobildonne dal cognome composto tipo la "Serbelloni Mazzanti vien dal Mare" di fantozziana memoria?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2016)

*...*



spleen ha detto:


> Non ho capito il senso del discorso.......


Il senso del mio discorso è che io penso che una famiglia come gli Agnelli, che è una istituzione, in questa situazione così come a noi comuni mortali ce l'hanno raccontata ieri, piuttosto che vedere il nome AGNELLI smerdato per le tv e i giornali di tutto il mondo, avrebbe pagato a Lapo non €. 10.000, ma €. 500.000 senza batter ciglio, nonchè comprato un camion di coca e affittato 45 trans fino a ferragosto.


In sostanza.. Lapo è un coglione e un depresso e viziato, e tutto ciò che vogliamo, ma non ha mai ammazzato nessuno, nè dato un pugno in faccia a nessuno, che risulti alle cronache (dai miei ricordi)
In 2 parole, si fa la sua vita sgangherata senza chieder nulla alle cronache delle sue bravate 

Ergo: queste notizie non escono mai per caso. 

e sarò naturalmente pronto a smentirmi e a fare pubblica ammenda, se stasera o domani  in tv qualcuno della famiglia Agnelli racconterà in una intervista esclusiva le ore drammatiche del ricatto e di quanto loro siano stati duri e puri a resistere, avvisando la polizia americana e adoperandosi per bloccare e smascherare il gaglioffo LApo, assicurandolo alla pubblica gogna


questo è quello che penso.


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il senso del mio discorso è che io penso che una famiglia come gli Agnelli, che è una istituzione, in questa situazione così come a noi comuni mortali ce l'hanno raccontata ieri, piuttosto che vedere il nome AGNELLI smerdato per le tv e i giornali di tutto il mondo, avrebbe pagato a Lapo non €. 10.000, ma €. 500.000 senza batter ciglio, nonchè comprato un camion di coca e affittato 45 trans fino a ferragosto.
> 
> 
> In sostanza.. Lapo è un coglione e un depresso e viziato, e tutto ciò che vogliamo, ma non ha mai ammazzato nessuno, nè dato un pugno in faccia a nessuno, che risulti alle cronache (dai miei ricordi)
> ...


Il segreto, vedi è smettere di pensare che un cognome identifichi alcune persone come "istituzioni". I vari Agnelli o Sebelloni mazzanti vien dal mare..... per dirla alla Fantozzi.
La loro normalità si vede tutta, da quello che "succede" a Lapo ai litigi per l'eredità, agli aiuti statali ialiani che hanno mantenuto in piedi una azienda come la fiat che sarebbe fallita 1000 volte se la politica leccaculistica non fosse stata così servile. Per finire all'ultimo sberleffo di portare le sedi fiscali all'estero.

Quanto alla bontà del comportamento di Lapo..... no. La fama e l'esposizione mediatica non sono solo per chi ne gode, tutti abbiamo anche una responsabilità sociale, di vario grado, ed è primariamente quella dell' esempio che diamo. 
Ora capisco che chiedere allo stagionato rampollo di un sì nobile lignaggio di considerare questo sia un po' come chiedere sangue alle rape, ma allora è bene ricordarsi che di quello stiamo parlando..... rape.


----------



## brenin (30 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il senso del mio discorso è che io penso che una famiglia come gli Agnelli, che è una istituzione, in questa situazione così come a noi comuni mortali ce l'hanno raccontata ieri, piuttosto che vedere il nome AGNELLI smerdato per le tv e i giornali di tutto il mondo, avrebbe pagato a Lapo non €. 10.000, ma €. 500.000 senza batter ciglio, nonchè comprato un camion di coca e affittato 45 trans fino a ferragosto.
> 
> 
> In sostanza.. Lapo è un coglione e un depresso e viziato, e tutto ciò che vogliamo, ma non ha mai ammazzato nessuno, nè dato un pugno in faccia a nessuno, che risulti alle cronache (dai miei ricordi)
> ...


Parlando degli Agnelli, vedo molto vicini i destini di Edoardo Agnelli ( figlio di Gianni Agnelli ) che si suicidò anni fa e quelli di Lapo.... e penso che almeno qualche colpa possa essere ascritta anche ai genitori che hanno riservato privilegi unici ad un solo figlio ( il predestinato ) rilegando gli altri a ruoli di comparsa.... ma i soldi nulla valgono se paragonati ad un abbraccio sentito,ad una carezza,ad una parola di incoraggiamento nel momento in cui servivano.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Il segreto, vedi è smettere di pensare che un cognome identifichi alcune persone come "istituzioni". I vari Agnelli o Sebelloni mazzanti vien dal mare..... per dirla alla Fantozzi.



questa è corretta teoria

ma la traduzione pratica di questa teoria sarebbe dovuta essere che questa "clamorosa" notizia, se l'interessato fosse stato uno qualunque,  non sarebbe stata nemmeno pubblicata nella cronaca di Manhattan in 88° pagina.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2016)

*..*



brenin ha detto:


> Parlando degli Agnelli, vedo molto vicini i destini di Edoardo Agnelli ( figlio di Gianni Agnelli ) che si suicidò anni fa e quelli di Lapo.... e penso che almeno qualche colpa possa essere ascritta anche ai genitori che hanno riservato privilegi unici ad un solo figlio ( il predestinato ) rilegando gli altri a ruoli di comparsa.... ma i soldi nulla valgono se paragonati ad un abbraccio sentito,ad una carezza,ad una parola di incoraggiamento nel momento in cui servivano.


si.. sono molto d'accordo....


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> questa è corretta teoria
> 
> ma la traduzione pratica di questa teoria sarebbe dovuta essere che questa "clamorosa" notizia, se l'interessato fosse stato uno qualunque,  non sarebbe stata nemmeno pubblicata nella cronaca di Manhattan in 88° pagina.


Perchè tutti si aspettano responsabilità sociale..... anche dalle rape.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> View attachment 12199


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Parlando degli Agnelli, vedo molto vicini i destini di Edoardo Agnelli ( figlio di Gianni Agnelli ) che si suicidò anni fa e quelli di Lapo.... e penso che almeno qualche colpa possa essere ascritta anche ai genitori che hanno riservato privilegi unici ad un solo figlio ( il predestinato ) rilegando gli altri a ruoli di comparsa.... ma i soldi nulla valgono se paragonati ad un abbraccio sentito,ad una carezza,ad una parola di incoraggiamento nel momento in cui servivano.


Condivido


----------



## Nobody (1 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> dice che poi m'incazzo, porca puttana....questo sta' con 'sto ben di Dio e va' a trans. Non è scemo.* E' proprio fesso. O finocchio. O juventino. *E dai cazzo.....


troppe "O"


----------



## Nobody (1 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Parlando degli Agnelli, vedo molto vicini i destini di Edoardo Agnelli ( figlio di Gianni Agnelli ) che si suicidò anni fa e quelli di Lapo.... e penso che almeno qualche colpa possa essere ascritta anche ai genitori che hanno riservato privilegi unici ad un solo figlio ( il predestinato ) rilegando gli altri a ruoli di comparsa.... ma i soldi nulla valgono se paragonati ad un abbraccio sentito,ad una carezza,ad una parola di incoraggiamento nel momento in cui servivano.


Verissimo!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> dice che poi m'incazzo, porca puttana....questo sta' con 'sto ben di Dio e va' a trans. Non è scemo. E' proprio fesso. O finocchio. O juventino. E dai cazzo.....


Mi riallaccio a questa piaga sociale per denunciare l'ennesimo scandalo, che sarà già noto ai più.
*
Contesto? *

*
Partecipanti?*

*
Chi ha vinto?*


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Mi riallaccio a questa piaga sociale per denunciare l'ennesimo scandalo, che sarà già noto ai più.
> *
> Contesto? *
> View attachment 12275
> ...


Ci casco sempre porco zio :rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ci casco sempre porco zio :rotfl:


Mica è uno scherzo. Purtroppo viviamo in un mondo così. "A voi piace un mondo così? A me fa cagare un mondo così." (cit.)


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Mica è uno scherzo. Purtroppo viviamo in un mondo così. "A voi piace un mondo così? A me fa cagare un mondo così." (cit.)


Non soffriresti mai di stitichezza  il rovescio della medaglia


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2017)

Anche lì delle miss non frega più niente a nessuno e gli organizzatori volevano un po' di clamore.


----------



## feather (10 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Chi ha vinto?[/B]
> View attachment 12277


Tipica bellezza finlandese. Rappresentata nel suo aspetto più tipico.
Magari hanno avuto una intensa immigrazione anche loro e adesso la finlandese media assomiglia a quella là.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2017)

feather ha detto:


> Tipica bellezza finlandese. Rappresentata nel suo aspetto più tipico.
> Magari hanno avuto una intensa immigrazione anche loro e adesso la finlandese media assomiglia a quella là.


feath ti mando un benvenuti per sostituire buone feste?


----------



## ilnikko (10 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Mi riallaccio a questa piaga sociale per denunciare l'ennesimo scandalo, che sarà già noto ai più.
> *
> Contesto? *
> View attachment 12275
> ...





feather ha detto:


> Tipica bellezza finlandese. Rappresentata nel suo aspetto più tipico.
> Magari hanno avuto una intensa immigrazione anche loro e adesso la finlandese media assomiglia a quella là.


Allora.....no perchè poi mi sale la pressione minima e non va' bene...aldilà del fatto che quantomeno dovrebbe rappresentare la Finlandia e,con tutto il rispetto, non mi sembra "bellezza tipica", chi erano i giudici ? Brian & Garrison ?
Dai porca puttana


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Allora.....no perchè poi mi sale la pressione minima e non va' bene...aldilà del fatto che quantomeno dovrebbe rappresentare la Finlandia e,con tutto il rispetto, non mi sembra "bellezza tipica", chi erano i giudici ? Brian & Garrison ?
> Dai porca puttana


Brian & garrison !!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Allora.....no perchè poi mi sale la pressione minima e non va' bene...aldilà del fatto che quantomeno dovrebbe rappresentare la Finlandia e,con tutto il rispetto, non mi sembra "bellezza tipica", chi erano i giudici ? Brian & Garrison ?
> Dai porca puttana


.
Mi domandavo dove fossi finito?:inlove:
Ora lo so....a guardare le altreiange:


----------



## ilnikko (10 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Mi domandavo dove fossi finito?:inlove:
> Ora lo so....a guardare le altreiange:


UNICO amore mio :inlove:   (ciao Perplesso)
io non ho occhi che per te, e lo sai....lo sai che quando stiamo insieme non esiste nient'altro... :inlove: 


che si mangia stasera ?


----------



## ilnikko (10 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Brian & garrison !!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


ciao Fiamminga, come stai ? spero in un buon inizio anno :up:
(tanto te sei tosta...lo so).


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> UNICO amore mio :inlove:   (ciao Perplesso)
> io non ho occhi che per te, e lo sai....lo sai che quando stiamo insieme non esiste nient'altro... :inlove:
> 
> 
> che si mangia stasera ?


.
Non lo so, dipende da dove mi porti a cena 



PS: non so cucinare


----------



## ilnikko (10 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non lo so, dipende da *dove mi porti a cena*
> 
> 
> ...


ehm....
qui corri il rischio di essere presa in parola 

(ho passato un anno a Milano...)


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ehm....
> qui corri il rischio di essere presa in parola
> 
> (ho passato un anno a Milano...)


.
continuo a sperare che sia una promessa


----------



## ilnikko (10 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> continuo a sperare che sia una promessa



sai che non so se scherzi ? 

(paurosamente o.t....non me ne vogliate ma c'ho da lavora' )


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ciao Fiamminga, come stai ? spero in un buon inizio anno :up:
> (tanto te sei tosta...lo so).


Bene grazie  

tostissima sugno   

però tu con [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] rischi ...se vuoi posso farti da guardia del corpo


----------



## ilnikko (10 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bene grazie
> 
> tostissima sugno
> 
> però tu con @_perplesso_ rischi ...se vuoi posso farti da guardia del corpo


eh lo so...ma Farfy vale il rischio


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> eh lo so...ma Farfy vale il rischio


Hai ragione


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bene grazie
> 
> tostissima sugno
> 
> però tu con @_perplesso_ rischi ...se vuoi posso farti da guardia del corpo


.
Tranquilla che lo difendo io......ricordi vero la sabbia, il giocare ecc ecc 
Inutile ripetere il concetto


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> sai che non so se scherzi ?
> 
> (paurosamente o.t....non me ne vogliate ma c'ho da lavora' )


.
Io rispondo a tono ai tuoi post
Quindi bisogna capire se sei tu che scherzi


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Tranquilla che lo difendo io......ricordi vero la sabbia, il giocare ecc ecc
> Inutile ripetere il concetto


la sabbia :scared:


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Mi domandavo dove fossi finito?:inlove:
> Ora lo so....a guardare le altreiange:





ilnikko ha detto:


> UNICO amore mio :inlove:   (ciao Perplesso)
> io non ho occhi che per te, e lo sai....lo sai che quando stiamo insieme non esiste nient'altro... :inlove:
> 
> 
> che si mangia stasera ?





farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non lo so, dipende da dove mi porti a cena
> 
> 
> ...





ilnikko ha detto:


> ehm....
> qui corri il rischio di essere presa in parola
> 
> (ho passato un anno a Milano...)





farfalla ha detto:


> .
> continuo a sperare che sia una promessa





ilnikko ha detto:


> sai che non so se scherzi ?
> 
> (paurosamente o.t....non me ne vogliate ma c'ho da lavora' )





ilnikko ha detto:


> eh lo so...ma Farfy vale il rischio





farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Tranquilla che lo difendo io......ricordi vero la sabbia, il giocare ecc ecc
> Inutile ripetere il concetto





farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Io rispondo a tono ai tuoi post
> Quindi bisogna capire se sei tu che scherzi


che teneri che siete.   quasi quasi vi butto in teglia e vi inforno a 250 gradi con le patate ed i peperoni


----------

